# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] National Panasonic NV-7500

## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπερα στη παρεα! Ψαχνω το service manual για αυτο το μοντελο που λεει ο τιτλος. Εχω για το 7200 και 7800 αλλα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα.

----------


## xrhstos1978

γεια σου φιλε, τι πρόβλημα εχεις και θες το manual?

----------


## betacord85

φοιβο για να δουλεψουν σωστα τα χρωματα και στα 3 συστηματα θες κασσετα αναφορας που να εινια σε αψογη κατασταση...μετα παλμογραφο και ρυθμησεις με ακριβεια...α και κατι τελευταιο...στο 3330 που εχεις ενα 99 % ειναι το μοτερ του drum...ο κατασκευαστης μετα απο 2000 βρες λειτουργιας το αντικαθιστα...αν εχεις πηραξει τριμερακια την πατησες

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> γεια σου φιλε, τι πρόβλημα εχεις και θες το manual?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoCSqAy11rY

Δες τι κανει...ακομα και σε stop, συνεχιζει να δινει σημα απ τις κεφαλες!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> φοιβο για να δουλεψουν σωστα τα χρωματα και στα 3 συστηματα θες κασσετα αναφορας που να εινια σε αψογη κατασταση...μετα παλμογραφο και ρυθμησεις με ακριβεια...α και κατι τελευταιο...στο 3330 που εχεις ενα 99 % ειναι το μοτερ του drum...ο κατασκευαστης μετα απο 2000 βρες λειτουργιας το αντικαθιστα...αν εχεις πηραξει τριμερακια την πατησες


Το 3330 δουλευει μια χαρα...του αλλαξα ιμαντες. Πως το ξερεις οτι το εχω?

----------


## betacord85

μια χαρα δουλευει?τοτε γιατι κανει συγχρονισμο? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPRd8zbcXII και αυτος ο καραισκακης και κολοκοτρωνης τι πεταγεται καθε λιγο και σχολιαζει?

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> μια χαρα δουλευει?τοτε γιατι κανει συγχρονισμο? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPRd8zbcXII και αυτος ο καραισκακης και κολοκοτρωνης τι πεταγεται καθε λιγο και σχολιαζει?


Το pinch roller ειναι φαγωμενο...το παρατηρησα αργοτερα. Η ταινια δεν καθεται σταθερα στην κεφαλη Audio/control.

----------

